# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  مشکل اتصال به  redis

## saso_008

سلام 
من یه فایل دارم که باید این فایل رو باس با tor  در ترمینال ران کنم تا اجرا بشه.
حالا یه مشکل این وسط هست و وقتی میخوام توی برنامم به redis متصل بشم نمیشناسه ردیسم با پورت لوکال هاست و ۶۳۷۹ . بعد میام پرت های پل موجود توی tor  رو هم قرار میدم  بازم به redis متصل نمیشه . الان چطور میتونم متصل بشم با چه پورتی؟؟؟؟



```
r = redis.StrictRedis(host = "localhost", port = 6379 , db = 0)
```

----------

